# Civilian WWII Era Figures & Vehicles in 1/48?



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hello diorama artists (dioramists?). I trying to find one WWII era civilian vehicle (preferably a sedan, but a coupe would do) and one WWII era civilian standing female figure (and possibly a male figure as well) for a diorama I'm contemplating (my first).

Because of the size of the central figure of the diorama (the only piece I have so far) I'm _guessing_ the scale should be about 1/48--the figures should be about 2" tall, but that's not set in stone. (The one thing I _do_ know is that 1/32 and 1/35 are too large.) I've been searching the 'net for a few days now, but I've only been able to find military vehicles and figures in that scale; I've even considered gaming miniatures, but so far they're either too sci-fi or middle-earth for my needs. If anyone knows of a site that sells civilian WWII era vehicles and figures and can point me in the right direction, I'd appreciate the assistance.

And now, back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Look for O & S scale railroad figures. Lionel, American Flyer and a bunch of other companies made figures in the late 40s-60s that will be around 1/48 (S is technically 1/64, but it tends to run big. Plasticville, for instance, marketed it's buildings as fitting both scales). O is 1/48.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup. You can probably find some at www.walthers.com


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I hadn't thought about railroad figures, mostly because most of the ones I've seen _look_ like plastic figures. Besides, I wouldn't have known which scale to look for. Thanks for the suggestions! :thumbsup:


----------

